# ارجو المشاركة من الجميع موضوع جميل (التأثير الكهروحراري بلتيير - Peltier)



## علي! (11 ديسمبر 2011)

انقل اليكم هذا الموضوع من احد المنتديات والذي كتبه احد الاخوة جاء فيه 





اخواني هذه فكره اطرحها عليكم وارجوا المشاركه بأرائكم
لاني بحثت عنها طويلا ولكن لم يتوفر في السوق المحلي (مصر )العنصر الاساسي
لتنفيذ الفكره ولكنه موجود في اجهزه تأتينا جاهزة الصنع
فوضعت بحثي وفكرتي لعل احد من اخواني يستطيع تنفيذها
ويكفيني دعائكم و اني شاركت ولو بالفكره
المهم ان تنجح وتخرج من عالمنا العربي .​ 






​ 



الفكره ببساطه هي ان عمل لوحات بلتيير هو عند مرور تيار مستمر علي جانبي عنصر بلتيير تتولد حراره علي احد جوانبه
و يبرد الوجه الاخر
(بعد البحث هي تصنع من فلز البزموت المطعم بماده اخري تعطي الوجه الاخر قطبيه مختلفه )
ويمكنك قراءة مواصفات العنصر من الجدول الدوري هنا​ 
ط¨ط²ظ…ظˆطھ - ظˆظٹظƒظٹط¨ظٹط¯ظٹط§طŒ ط§ظ„ظ…ظˆط³ظˆط¹ط© ط§ظ„ط*ط±ط©​ 


وهي تستخدم في ثلاجات المياه للقدرات الصغيره .​ 



وعند عكس العمليه اي توضع اللوحه علي جانبين مختلفين في درجة الحراره حوالي 20 : 37 درجه​ 



يتولد تيار كهربي مستمر علي جانبي اللوحه وبتيار عالي بالمقارنه باللوحات الشمسيه .​ 



اذا يمكن توليد تيار عالي نسبيا عن اللوحات الشمسيه بتفاوت درجات الحراره .​ 



وهي اساس الفكره​ 



ومساحة اللوحه الواحده ( بلتيير ) حوالي 5سم *5سم وهي تولد حوالي ( 0.8 امبير / 12 فولت )عند دلتا تي 37 درجه​ 


وبذلك يمكن وضع عدد( 10 لوحات ) ليكون الناتج ( 8 امبير ) وهذا في مساحه اقل من(20سم *20سم )
طبعا اقل بكثير من مساحات اللوحات الشمسيه ولها قدره توليد الكهرباء اعلي بكثير .​ 


اي في (1متر مربع ) يمكن توليد (3.8 كيلوات)
اي تكفي لمنزل كامل بالاجهزه الاساسيه​ 



طبعا هاتسألوني فرق درجات الحراره هايجي منين .​ 



هاقول لو وضعنا هذه اللوحات علي خزان مياه ساخنه بالطاقه الشمسيه سوف يفي بالغرض في تفاوت درجات الحراره الكافيه 
+ ان الخزان معزول حراريا وسوف تعمل اللوحات في التوليد مادامت المياه ساخنه في الخزان حتي بعد زوال الشمس ( الغروب ) الي اليوم التالي .​ 



اما تبريد الوجه الاخر للوحه سوف يكون اسفل الخزان (في الظل )
ويوضع عليه زعانف تبريد ويوضع هود في اتجاه الريح السائده لتبريد الوجه الاخر للوصول لاعلي تفاوت في درجات الحراره
ممكن حد متشأتم يقولي طب لو مافيش ريح نعمل ايه . 
هاقولوا ممكن نضع مراوح بسيطه ذات قدرات صغيره ( 40وات مثلا )​ 
وللعلم هناك نماذج مصنعه بالفعل في مواقع اجنبيه وتباع من شركات متخصصه ولكن بتصميم مختلف يعتمد 
علي غلايه اسف المنزل والتبريد من الخارج بأعتبار ان لديهم درجات حراره خارجه 
منخفضه تحقق التفاوت المطلوب
اما نحن الوضع معكوس لدينا الشمس ( مصدر الحرار )​ 



هنا ملف بور بينت للتصميم والايضاح​ 


http://www.mediafire.com/?nndmvghngju​ 




وسوف اضع كتاب توضيحي عن لوحات بلتيير بعد مشاهدة ارائكم في الموضوع .​ 


المصدر​ 



http://www.peltier-info.com/info.html​ 






:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

انتها 





ارجو الاجابة اين اجد لوحات بلتيير

صاحب الموضوع قد ذكر انها في الثلاجات ذات القدرة السغير 

هل يوجد احد الاخوة من يرشدنا اليها 

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## tigerpal (13 ديسمبر 2011)

أول مشاركة ليا في المنتدى، يشرفني أعطيها ليك
واللي خلاني أكتب المشاركة إنه موضوع جميل ويستحق الدراسة والبحث والتجربة زي ده مافيش ولا مشاركة فيه حتى من عباقرة المنتدى وأساتذته العظام خاصة إنه موضوع يطرح لأول مرة
لكن الغريب مواضيع بتتكرر خمسمية مليون مرة والمشاركات فيها على الأقل تساوي (1)
موفق أخي الحبيب في طرحك للمواضيع المميزة ، ولا تقلق سيأتي يوم يثار فيه هذا الموضوع بقوة
وتجد جدواه ويكون لك أجر من دل على الخير
وشكرا


----------



## علي! (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مرورك شرفني أخي الكريم 

حياك الله وبياك 

ونتمنا من الاخوه الادلاء بأرائهم لكي تعم الفائدة 

فالموضوع بسيط ومفيد بنفس الوقت ويستحق الجهد والعناء 


ممتن كثيراً على مرورك العطر 
وفقك الله وسدد خطاك ​


----------



## وضاح عطار (13 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم

موضوع هام فعلا والسؤال هنا هل يمكن تصنيع هذه الألواح أم أنه يجب شرائها وكم تكلف ؟


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*
جزاك الله كل خير اخي علي! 


و لكن صاحب الموضوع ذكر أن 
*


علي! قال:


> ومساحة اللوحه الواحده ( بلتيير ) حوالي 5سم *5سم وهي تولد حوالي ( 0.8 امبير / 12 فولت )عند دلتا تي 37 درجه​


 
*
دون ان يذكر كيف حسب قوة اللوحه أو ما هي مصدر هذه الأرقام أو اين رأها ..

فهل تعرف كيفية حسابها او اين وجدها ؟

*



علي! قال:


> هنا ملف بور بينت للتصميم والايضاح​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?nndmvghngju​



*و ايضا هذا الملف غير موجود

*





لقد بحثت عن الظاهرة فوجد رابطتان لمن يريد معرفة اكثر عن ثأثير بلتيير
*
*

*باللغة العربية
*

*أثر بلتيه وأثر - الموسوعة العربية :: ENCYCLOPEDIA*




و باللغة الإنجليزية
*Thermoelectric effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


----------



## علي! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

​هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=301914#ixzz1jUYvgrln


> *شكرا لك أخي الكريم
> 
> موضوع هام فعلا والسؤال هنا هل يمكن تصنيع هذه الألواح أم أنه يجب شرائها وكم تكلف ؟*



حياك الله الاخ وضاح 
نحن نجهل ما هي الالواح فكيف بصناعتها

اما شرائها فلا اعلم هل هي متوفرة بالاسواق ام لا 
على العموم صاحب الموضوع قد بين ان وجودها في الثلاجات الصغيرة وبهذا وجب علينا البحث وكذلك سؤال اهل التخصص عن هذه الالواح 

ممتن لمرورك الكريم اخي


----------



## علي! (14 ديسمبر 2011)

> *
> جزاك الله كل خير اخي علي!
> *



وجزاك الله الف خير أخي الكريم محمد 


*
*​


> *
> دون ان يذكر كيف حسب قوة اللوحه أو ما هي مصدر هذه الأرقام أو اين رأها ..
> 
> فهل تعرف كيفية حسابها او اين وجدها ؟
> *



يبدو ان صاحب الموضوع توجد لديه المعلومات الكافية عن هذه الالواح والا ما علم ان الالواح توجد في الثلاجات 

وعلى كل حال فهو قد ذكر في موضوعه 



> *
> *​*وللعلم هناك نماذج مصنعه بالفعل في مواقع اجنبيه وتباع من شركات متخصصه*





\


> *
> لقد بحثت عن الظاهرة فوجد رابطتان لمن يريد معرفة اكثر عن ثأثير بلتيير
> 
> 
> ...




بارك الله فيك على اثراء الموضوع 

ونحن نأمل ان يدخل احد جهابذة المنتدى ليدلنا على مكان هذه اللوحات 



جزيل الشكر لمرورك الكريم اخي


----------



## علي! (22 ديسمبر 2011)

لقد وجدت هذا المقطع الفديو 
وأتصور يعطينا فكرة عن لوحات بلتيير 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiu6scK6mdw


----------



## tigerpal (22 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخ علي 
نعم رأيت هذا المقطع سابقا ولم أكن حينها أعلم شيئا عن هذه القطعة
مشكور أخي على المتابعة
ولا تحرمنا من مشاركاتك الممتعة والمفيدة حقا


----------



## علي! (23 ديسمبر 2011)

حياك الله أخي الكريم 

ممتن لك لمرورك المبارك


----------



## علي! (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مزيد من المقاطع 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YesXr1yp0k4


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EEd_GIiZxQ&feature=endscreen&NR=1


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KifKzzGoUs


وأخيراً هذه مقطع يبين مكونات لوحات بلتيير وكيف تعمل 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YhynSkFlJOs


نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## محمد.المصري (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير ** اخ علي** و ** لزيادة الموضوع بالمعلومات 

**هذا فيديو به تجربة بالبيانات تتعلق بالموضوع*

[SIZE=+1]Peltier thermoelectric device efficiency[/SIZE]





*و هذا موضوع يتعلق ب كيفية الاستفادة من خلايا بلتيير 
حيث تكون الكفائة تقريبا اقل من 3% مع ان كفائة المحرك تكون اكبر من 30%

و على حسب ما ذكر في الموضوع مع افتراض صحته نحتاج للوصول الى 2 كيلو واط مقدارا من معدل الطاقة المحترقة يساوي 66.7 كيلو واط اي تقريبا ما يقابل 5 لتر بنزين في الساعة اما لو استخدمنا المحرك سوف نستخدم 0.5 لتر فقط
و لكن تكون فائدة خلايا بلتيير في استخدام المواد العضوية التي ليس لها ثمن وتحرق في توليد طاقة 



و تابع الموضوع لتأخذ فكرة التشغيل
*

*مفاعل صغير بيتي للطاقة*



*Fusion Jr. Home Energy Reactor*

*

*​ *جوهريا يشتق هذا المفاعل** البيتِي الصغير المستمد قوَّتَه مِنْ الفضلاتِ القابلة للاحتراقِ (مثل الورق و خشب و قصاصات الساحةِ الخلفية وحتى بَعض البلاستيكِ) ، حيث جاءت الفكرة من مِن قِبل "السّيد** Fusion **" كما رَأها في الفلمِ" يَعُودُ إلى المستقبلَ الثّاني **Back to the Future II**".*​ *في الحقيفة ، إنّ الإمكانيةَ لتوليد الطاقةِ شيء عظيم ،، فهذه التقنيةِ كَانتْ تُستَعملُ لتَشْغيل العديد مِنْ السياراتِ أثناء الحرب العالمية  الثانيةِ و**إقترحتْ كمصدرَ طاقةِ نظيف للدول الناميةِ (ولتَزويد الغازِ لتَشْغيل الطبَّاخاتِ بشكل رئيسي).*​ *هذه التقنية الخضراء التي تَشتقُّ القوَّةَ مِنْ مصدرِ وقود بديلِ والذي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تبْنى بالمكوّناتِ المُنقَذةِ في الغالب من حولنا (حَسناً ، ولكن هذا لَيسَ كُلّ شيء)**.*​ *تُحوّلُ وحدةُ** Gasifier **القمامة على نحو نظيف إلى**غاز قابل للحرق يدَعى في أغلب الأحيان بـ** "Syngas" **أَو "** "Woodgas**، ثمّ يُحرقُه فيَخْلقُ الحرارةً التي يمكن أن تُستَعملَ لطَبْخ الغذاءِ أَو أستخدام خلايا** Peltier **التي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُحوّلَ الحرارةَ مباشرة إلى الكهرباءِ. *​ *إنّ التيارَ الكهربائي الذي ينتجَ بخلايا ** Peltier ** فيُرسَلُ إلى**وحدة الشْحنُ ووحدة الشَحْن هذه تَشْحنُ**بطارية الخزنِ القابلة للشحنِ. *​ *تُجهّزُ بطاريةُ الخزنَ طاقةً الكهربائية لتشغيل مقوم عكسي للطاقة ** Power Inverter** ،** المقوم العكسي للطاقة الكهربائية** يمكن أن يُستَعملَ لإدارة وتشغيل العددِ الكهربائيةِ**.*​ *تعتمد الطاقةَ الدنياَ المتَوقّعه مِنْ وحدةِ واحدة على كم من خلايا** Peltier **مستعملة.*​ *حيث تُساهمُ كُلّ خلية ببتوفير حوالي 3 واطِ من التيار المستمر. *​ *الطاقة المحتملة مِنْ نظام **فيوجن الإبن هي أكثر بكثير من 2000 واط ، لكن تَسخير كُلّ تلك الطاقةِ صعبة وخصوصاً من خلايا** Peltier **في كفاءة أقل مِنْ 3 % ، فالعدد بتقديراتِ الواطِية العاليةِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُدارَ حتى في تلك المساهمةِ المنخفضةِ لأن الطاقةَ مَخْزُونةُ في بطاريةِ للخزنَ**. *​ *لعمل ذلك أتبع الخطوات التاية:*​ *الخطوة الأولى –**أجلب علبة قهوة **Get a Coffee Can*​ *إنّ وحدةَ** Gasifier **هي إحدى أكثر المكوّناتِ الحاسمةِ لنظام فيوجن الإبن**Fusion Jr**. *​ *تَجيءُ وحدةُ** Gasifier **في 3 أجزاءِ وهي:*​ * أ - (المدخنة**Chimney**).*​ *ب - (الحاوية **Housing**).*​ * ج- (المفاعل **Reactor**). *​ *وكُلّ جزء يأتي لوحده**.*​ *تُوْضَعُ النفايات من خلال المدخنةِ وتشعل بأستعمال قداحة. *​ *تَبْدأُ النفاياتُ بالأشتعال**و الأحتراق مع الأوكسجينِ المجهز من خلال الفتحاتِ في قاعدةِ الحاوية. *​ *ينتقل الأوكسجينُ مِنْ خارج إلى الحاوية ، ثمّ إلى المفاعلِ من خلال الفتحاتِ الأوطأِ. *​ *بينما ترتفع درجة حرارة وعندما تجهز نفايات أكثر ، فينقطع تجهيز الأوكسجينَ من الفتحات الأوطأ لأنسْدّادها بالجمرِ والرمادِ وبرميلِ الزبالة لَا يَعُود**يحرق.*​ *وتُسبّبُ درجاتُ الحرارة العاليةُ خَلْقُ "غاز سيان** "Syngas **الذي يَشْملُ على المادة القابلة للإحتراقِ وهي غاز أوّل أكسيد الكاربونَ وغاز الهيدروجين.*​ *لا يحترق **Combust** غاز السيان **Syngas** بالرغم من أنَّ هناك**درجة حرارةعالية بما فيه الكفاية ، حتى يَصلْ منطقةَ الإحتراقَ. *​ *يحترق غازالسيان **Syngas** بالأوكسجينِ المجهّز من قبل**سلسلة الفتحاتِ.*​ *إنّ نتيجةَ هذا الإحتراقِ هو إطلاقُ غاز ثاني أكسيد الكاربونِ و بخار ماءِ وحرارة. *​ *عمليا تُحرقُ وحدةُ** Gasifier **القمامة بدون تلوثِ ودخانِ مفرطِ.*​ *لسوء الحظ عندما يبدأ ُتشغّلُ ** Gasifier** يَستنفذُ وقود ** Gasifier **، وأثناء شروطِ عاصفةِ يُنتَجُ دخان.*​ *الـ **Gasifier** سَيُزوّدُ حرارةَ إلى لغاية نِصْف ساعةِ بَعْدَ أَنْ يَخْمدُ اللهبَ**.*​ *يمكن إستعمال**علبة قهوة أو علبة بزاليا أو علبة كوكي صغيرة لعمل هذا التشكيل لَكنَّ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُجرّبَ إعداداتِ مختلفة أخرى ، وإثقبْ الفتحاتَ كما هي مبينة في التخطيطَ. *​ *تُزوّدُ الفتحاتُ الأكثرُ أوكسجينُ أكثرُ وهكذا**حرق أفضل ، بينما الفتحات الأقل تَسْمحُ لإحتراقِ أكثرِ جزئيةً التي هي مطلوبة لتشكيلِ الغازِ**.*​ *الخطوة الثانية – الحصول على بعض خلايا** Peltier ** (من السوق أو من على الإنترنت)*​ *إحصلْ على بعض خلايا** Peltier **من على الإنترنت.*​ *تَستعملُ خلايا** Peltier **كثيرآ تقنية شبهِ موصل مثل الخلايا الشمسيةِ القياسيةِ. *​ *يُحوّلُ شبه موصلان المُسْتَقْطبانُ حرارةً المسلطة عليهما إلى تيارِ كهربائيِ.*​ *طبيعياً حرارة أعظم يعني أنتاج تيار كهربائي أكثر. *​ *فأي مجموعة مِنْ 10 خلايا** Peltier **يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُشتَري بـ 70$ كحد أعلى وربما يكون أقل. *​ *خلايا** Peltier **تَستعملُ في أغلب الأحيان في تطبيقات التدفئة والتَبريد و الحماية الكاثودية (الخلايا الحرارية) ، لأن متى يمر التيارَ من خلالِ خلية ** Peltier **، فجانب واحد من الخلية يُصبحُ حاراً، ويُصبحُ الجانبَ الآخرَ باردآ**.*​ *إلى حد كبير يُوصي بأن يوضع المبرد **(Heat sink)** في الجانبِ المعاكسِ لخليةِ** Peltier** (الجانب الذي لا يَمْسُّ**وحدة فييوجن الإبن) ، وهذا يَسْمحُ لتَبريد أعظمِ. *​ *في بَعْض الحالاتِ ، يمكن أستعمال مراوح أَو حتى ثلج للتبريد كي لا تتْركُ خلايا**Peltier ** لتُصبحُ حارةَ جداً أَو هي سَتذُوب مع ذلك**!*​ *وَضْع الخلايا بصورة مضبوطة للحصول على درجة الحرارة المثالية القصوى لذا تستخدم أشرطة الألمنيوم لربط الخلايا.*​ *فإذا كنت لا تَرغب بإسْتِعْمال خلايا ** Peltier**، يمكن أن تستعمل تقنية أخرى مثل المكائن البخاريةِ الصغيرةِ أَو محرّكاتِ** Stirling **.*​ *فكلاهما يمكن أن ينتج طاقة كافية لشحن البطاريات و الكفية لتشغيل العدد الكهربائية الصغيرة.*​ *

*​ *الخطوة الثالثة – أحصل على بعض الوقودِ وأعمَلُ بَعْض الإختباراتِ*​ *بداية ، إختبارات يجب أنْ تُعْمَلَ لضمان بأنّ الوحدة تُغزّزُ بشكل صحيح. *​ *لهذا، يُدخلُ وقوداً صلباً ، فحم حار ، و/ أَو قليلاً مِنْ وقودِ مصباح **Tiki torch fuel** إلى الوحدةِ. *​ *الوحدة يَجِبُ أَنْ تُنتجَ**لهب نيظّفُ وبلا دخان. *​ *وهذا يشيرَ إلى وجود "غاز عضوي ** "Biogas **. *​ *لهذا أقترحت هذه التقنيةِ **كمصدر وقود للدول الناميةِ وكَانتْ تُستَعملُ لتشغيل السياراتِ أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانيةِ**.*​ 

​ 

​ *الخطوة الرابعة – ربط خلايا **Peltier*​ *يمكن عمل وحدة أكبر، في هذا المثالِ**، وَضع ثلج لتَبريد الصواني حول الوحدةِ لميل حرارةِ أكبرِ. *​ *فخلايا** Peltier **محصورة فعليا بين الصواني و**Gasifier**. *​ *الصمغ نموذجياً لا يَعْملُ بسبب ميلِه لذَوَبان أَو إحتِراق. شريط ألمنيومِ يَعْملُ عظيماً**!*​ 

​ *

*​ *الخطوة الخامسة – البطاريات و المقوم العكسي و الشاحن **Battery, Inverter, and Charger*​ *الآن وبعد توفر مصدر للطاقة الكهربائية سنَحتاجُ لتَطبيق بَعْض الطرقِ لخَزْن القوَّة الكهربائية القادمةِ. *​ *سَنَحتاجُ إلى بطارية قابلة للشحن **جهد 12 فولط وشاحن بطاريات متنقل و مقوم عكسي وهي كلها متوفر بالسوق و يجب توفر جهاز قياس فولط ميتر لمراقبة شحن البطارية. *​ *عادة المقومات العكسية تنتج التيار المتناوب على شكل **Square wave** وليس على شكل **Sine wave** ويتم تعديل و تشذيب الشكل الأول ليكون على شكل **Sine wave** منتظم بواسطة ألكترونيات مضافة للمقوم العكسي. *​ *تقاس سعة البطاريات "بساعة أمبير **Ampere Hour** "**في حالتِنا يُمْكِنُ أَنْ نخمّنَ كم عدواطَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُشغّلَ البطارية لساعةِ وتَستعملُ لذلك الصيغة التالية**:*​ *(كفاءة %) * (12) * (ساعات أمبيرِ) *​ * أي*​ *(efficiency %)*(12)*(amp hours)*​ *يمكن ببساطة ربط الشاحنة والمقوم العكسي بالبطارية وربط جهاز الفولتميتر إلى البطارية مع مراعات القطبية.*​ *بكُلّ مكوّناتِ الشَحْن هذه يُمْكِنُ لوحدة الفيوجن الإبن **Fusion Jr ** حتى أَنْ تَستبدلَ**اللوحة الشمسية لتَزويد**مخرج كهربائي صالح للإستعمال.*​ *

*
*

*​*وذلك هو كُلّ الموضوع**!*​ *مهند الشيخلي ... **muhannad alsheikhly*​ 

مصدر الموضوع 




*ارجو ان تكونوا استفادتم من هذا الفيديو و الموضوع المنقول*


----------



## محمد.المصري (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*الآن تكلفة المشروع الذي يعمل على التأثير الكهروحراري بلتيير - Peltier

لنأخذ مثال لشركة تنتج خلايا بلتيير

اللوحه الواحدة تنتج 3.5 واط 
و جهد 2.65 فولت 
عندما يكون احد جوانب لوحة بلتيير 150 درجة سليزيوس و الجانب الآخر اقل من 50 درجة سليزيوس 
و ابعاد اللوحة 4 سم * 4 سم و سمك 3.9 مم
و سعرها بدون شحن من 20 الى 45 دولار 

نحسب سعر الواط يكون
يساوي سعر اللوحة / قدرة اللوحة = 20 / 3.5 دولار/واط = 5.7 دولار لكل واط
**يساوي سعر اللوحة / قدرة اللوحة = 45 / 3.5 دولار/واط = 12.9 دولار لكل واط


اي أن **سعر الواط لألواح بلتيير **من **12.9 الى **5.7 ** دولار** لكل واط*

*
و سعر **الواط لبعض ألواح** الطاقة الشمسية **من 1.1 الى 0.7 دولار** لكل واط
*
*
و بالمقارنه نلاحظ ان هذه التقنية غير اقتصادية في حالة وجود اشعة الشمس


و يمكن عمل مقارنة بين استخدام كل منهما
و سيكون لكل منهما فوائد و عيوب



مصدر بيع لوحة بلتيير المذكورة سابقا
*
*مصدر بيع لوحة الطاقة الشمسية المذكورة سابقا*



 *تحياتي للجميع
*
*


محمد المصري
*​


----------



## علي! (27 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك أخينا الكريم على اثراء الموضوع 


يمكن للوحات بلتيير ان تعمل على الحراة الصادرة من الشمس 
لكن بكفائة اقل مما هي عليه لو سلط عليها لهيب من النار 


وبعض الدول كالعراق تصل درجة الحرارة الى ما يقارب 58 وهي كافية ان تجعل لوحات بلتيير ان تولد تيار مستمر 
وكلما زادت مساحة لوحات بلتيير زادت كفائتها بشكل كبير قياساً بالوحات الشمسية 

فاللوح الذي يكون قياسة 5 * 5 سم يولد طاقة اكبر مما تولد الخلايا الشمسية 



وفقكم الله


----------



## ابوخضير2 (27 مايو 2013)

جهد مشكووووووووووور و لكن الروابط التى تضعها اخى العزيز لا تحمل ملفات 
الافكرة المطروحة رائعة و اظن بقليل من الدراسة ستحدث انقلاب فى توليد الكهرباء


----------



## hady habib (2 يونيو 2013)

ياااااااااه اخيرا فيه حد اتكلم على بلتير ههههههههههه

انا قلبت عليها مصر من سنتين واخر ما زهقت نفضت


----------



## ايهابووو (6 يونيو 2013)

لدي سؤال هل من الممكن استخدام مبدأ بالتير في تصنيع الثلج ؟ ام انه يخدم في مجرد التبريد فقط 

وعلى فكرة اخي الكريم ما تقوله غير صحيح فكمية الفرق بالحرارة عندما تضع صفيحة في خزان الطاقة الشمسية والصفيحة الاخرى في مياه باردة عادية الفرق غير كافي لانتاج كمية وافية من الكهرباء


----------



## محمد.المصري (14 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة

كيف حالك اخي ايهابو ..



ايهابووو قال:


> لدي سؤال هل من الممكن استخدام مبدأ بالتير في تصنيع الثلج ؟ ام انه يخدم في مجرد التبريد فقط
> 
> وعلى فكرة اخي الكريم ما تقوله غير صحيح فكمية الفرق بالحرارة عندما تضع صفيحة في خزان الطاقة الشمسية والصفيحة الاخرى في مياه باردة عادية الفرق غير كافي لانتاج كمية وافية من الكهرباء



اخي ايهابو ان خاصية بلتير هي ميزة بالنسبة للاجهزة الصغيرة فقط (مبردات صغيرة , بروسيسور كمبيوتر,...) لانها كفائتها اقل من 3%

يعني مثلا لو عايز تجمد ا كجم ماء لو استخدمت مبرد الثلاجة هيكلفك مثلا 500 واط.ساعة بكفائة 30% ....لو بردت نفس الحجم بخلايا يلتير هيكلفك اكثر من 5000واط.ساعة ... فلذلك اعتقد لا توجد مبردات تبريد منه بسبب ذلك

اما عن عمل خلايا بلتير محل لوحات الطاقة الشمسية اعتقد انه ممكن و لكن ايضا مكلف اكثر و كفائته اقل
فكفائة الطاقة الشمسية من %7الى %15 اما كفائة خلايا بلتير كفائتها 1% الى 3% .... و لكنها ميزتها انها حرارية و ليست ضوئية
يعني ممكن تعمل بالمخلفات الصناعية و لا تحتاج الى صيانة او غير ذلك.

تحياتي

محمد المصري


----------



## samimilles (1 يوليو 2013)

اشكرك أخي على طرح هذا الموضوع
اتمنى من الاخوة المشاركة


----------



## Moonlake (8 سبتمبر 2013)

أرجوكم ساعدوني ، لدي مجموعة من الأسئلة تتعلق بالمزدوجة الحرارية :
هل المزدوجة الحرارية تستعمل لقياس درجة حرارة نقطة الاتصال الساخنة ام لقياس فرق درج الحرارة ؟ و هل من الضروري وضع طرف السلكين في الماء المتلج ام درجة حرارة الغرفة تكفي؟ و شكرا .


----------



## محمد.المصري (8 سبتمبر 2013)

Moonlake قال:


> أرجوكم ساعدوني ، لدي مجموعة من الأسئلة تتعلق بالمزدوجة الحرارية :
> هل المزدوجة الحرارية تستعمل لقياس درجة حرارة نقطة الاتصال الساخنة ام لقياس فرق درج الحرارة ؟ و هل من الضروري وضع طرف السلكين في الماء المتلج ام درجة حرارة الغرفة تكفي؟ و شكرا .



المزدوجة الحرارية يستخدم... لقياس فرق درجات الحرارة
و عندما يكون الطرف البارد درجة حرارة صفر "الماء الثلج" يستخدم... لقياس درجة حرارة نقطة الاتصال الساخنة


و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## علي! (23 نوفمبر 2013)

أشكر جميع الاخوه الكرام على مشاركاتهم وعلى مرورهم بارك الله بكم 

وخصوصا اخينا محمد المصري الذي اثرى الموضوع موفق لكل خير


----------



## علي! (15 يناير 2014)

لدعم الموضوع وللاخوة المهتمين بالموضوع اضع لكم بعض الروابط للفائدة 

ملاحظة مهمة لوحة بلتير تسمى 
​[h=1]Thermoelectric[/h]

في هذا الرابط شرح لمكونات هذه اللوحة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PWGXyb67XI



​


----------



## علي! (15 يناير 2014)

ما يزيد الدهشه في هذه اللوحة كونها تنتج التيار حتى بواسطة حرارة اليد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شاهد هذه التجربة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzTn9GtSpEU


----------



## علي! (15 يناير 2014)

وهنا تجربة لانتاج التيار بواسطة الحرارة من هذه اللوحة الصغيرة 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LCB_YZN7lwo


----------



## علي! (15 يناير 2014)

وفي هذا الفديو ينير 12 مصباح LED


----------



## علي! (15 يناير 2014)

وفي هذا الفديو حصل على فولتيه حدود 16 فولت 







اترك لكم البحث
واسئل الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## علي! (9 يوليو 2017)

السلام عليكم 
وبعد سنين من نشر الموضوع 


اليوم هذه اللوحة دخلت في اجهزة التكييف سواء مصغر ام كبير كما انها دخلت في تبريد معالج الحاسوب واليوم في برادات المياه هذه القطعة الالكترونية هي ثورة علمية كبرى ستغنينا عن غاز الفريون والكمبريسرات


----------



## صفوان اصف (10 يوليو 2017)

علي! قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وبعد سنين من نشر الموضوع
> 
> 
> اليوم هذه اللوحة دخلت في اجهزة التكييف سواء مصغر ام كبير كما انها دخلت في تبريد معالج الحاسوب واليوم في برادات المياه هذه القطعة الالكترونية هي ثورة علمية كبرى ستغنينا عن غاز الفريون والكمبريسرات


اخ علي هل تتوفر لديك مواصفات القطعة التي تدخل باجهزة التبريد وخاصة الكبيرة


----------



## محمد.المصري (7 سبتمبر 2017)

السلام عليكم ... 
لا أعتقد بوجود تلك القطعة في الأجهزة الكبيرة مثل الثلاجات و التكييف و هكذا ... لأن إستهلاكها للكهرباء كبيرة جدا و ذلك نظرا لصغر كفائتها .. ولكنها فعلا موجودة في بعض أجهزة الكمبيوتر و بعض المبردات الصغير مثل الكولدير المياه ..



صفوان اصف قال:


> اخ علي هل تتوفر لديك مواصفات القطعة التي تدخل باجهزة التبريد وخاصة الكبيرة


----------

